# Tube light on - speakers boom boom



## goobimama (Nov 22, 2005)

I have a small problem. Whenever I put on a tubelight, the starting causes loud thunderclap noises from the speakers (the new ones as well as the old ones). This does not happen with the Hi-Fi in the hall. Also, if a tube is lit two rooms away from the speakers, there is no sound.

I asked an electrician who said that it is some Radio Waves which the starter of the tube causes and told me to take my speakers to the local speaker guy so that they could tweak it to aviod this. Now i dont want my 27k speakers in the hands of a local dude.

So, i'm asking advice. does this ever happen in your case? What do I do?


----------



## eureca_eureca (Nov 22, 2005)

goobi ! , appears ur house haunted with poor wiring , i had the similar problem , still having the problem , but  checked the speakers with my friend and there it worked fine


----------



## teknoPhobia (Nov 22, 2005)

In my case, I have an incandescent bulb with a faulty switch which makes my spkrs crackle when its switched on


----------



## goobimama (Nov 22, 2005)

So I guess its not the "Radio Waves" then. I'll get another electrician dude to see what the problem is...


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Nov 22, 2005)

same problem here goobimama


----------



## neomustdie (Nov 22, 2005)

r u mad...handing over 27k speakers to him... u will lose the warranty also...... ha ha....

no probs with ur speaker but it is wth ur electric connection


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Nov 22, 2005)

i have the same damn problem.


----------



## ashnik (Nov 23, 2005)

it might be a problem with electric wirings.
but i have heard the similar caes with extarnal modems. If the ext. modem is placed right below the tube light ballast, with only air between them, then whenever the tube is on the data transfer rate decreases considerably.
Try replacing elecronic ballasts by old gen mechanical.
My father told me this when i discussed ur and that TV tuner prob with him. he is B.E. (elecrical) from Indore university. He is also a member here.
amazing thing: The princlple of his college was Mr. C.D. Deshmukh.


----------



## mehulved (Nov 23, 2005)

Can it be due to extra load on electricity? I had like almost all of mine computer's connection connected to single line using multi socket connector and my tubelight was in the same connection s when i turn on the light it causes my speakers and monitor to blink. This didn't happen at first but started when I added external modem to the same connection.


----------



## abhasbajpai (Nov 30, 2005)

hi goobimama
if its the problem with the tubelight ( which could be due to fuaulty wiring ) u can use  regulare  choke coil  insted of ectronic blast  choke coil in the tube light which may solve your problem insted of doing total overhaul of your electrical circuit of your house. alternatively u can try the same circut line which powers your wifi coz' i think it is on saperete line.


----------



## ramprasad (Nov 30, 2005)

Definitely prob due EMR from faulty ballasts in tubes or leaky or poorly insulated wires around the place.....

Change the electronic ballast of the tube light and/or rewire the room as the case may be.....


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 30, 2005)

I think it has something to do with the tubelight and the speakers being on the same swithboard (or whatever you want to call it). I know that because I would get that crackle too when I switched on a tubelight that was sharing connections with the outlet where I had connected my speakers. It is probably due to bad wiring but I can't say for sure. It could also be an EM disturbance. I'll see if I can find out.

PS: My speakers were never damaged because of the crackle.


----------



## jaya (Nov 30, 2005)

*noise in spekar*

hi, 

  Are you using  electronic chock ? 

  There  is a small trick which may sound funny but worked for me 
  cover the electronic chock using  thin metalic sheets 

  If your problem persist, it is better to replace your electronic chock.


----------



## ashnik (Nov 30, 2005)

goobimama try JAYA way.
today i pluged in my headphones in the Samsung Metallica TV front headphoe socket. switched on the tv, Mtv. then i went to the switch board and pressed the switch for ceiling fan. As soon as i pressed it i heard a noise in headphones for 0.5-1 seconly.
Have u experienced it?


----------



## RCuber (Jul 30, 2008)

WTF!! LOL .. MEGA BUMP  
Reported..  

Goobi.. is the issue fixed?


----------



## asingh (Jul 30, 2008)

Good also be a faulty switch....when you put the tube on..the circuit is via the switch is not on..and is causing internal sparking..in the circuit..which disturbs..the speakers..get the chock checked...and the tube connections (wire)..open the switch wires too...or change the switch.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 30, 2008)

Dear Mods,
WTF is happening? every other hour fake IDs are used for spamming...   
(PS. Just upset about this ...not pointing fingers)

@asign
Its an old, old thread buddy
The prob must have been fixed by now
Hasnt it, goobi?


----------



## goobimama (Jul 30, 2008)

Yep. Problem solved. Faulty wiring. Although now I don't know what to do with this thread…


----------



## RCuber (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL its appears like I have bumped the thread as the post which bumped the thread has been deleted  

lockit goobi..


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 30, 2008)

darn,I was gonna ask goobi to send me over the 27k speakers to me and I will send him my creative 2.1,they both will sound the same to him anyways...


----------



## shaunak (Jul 31, 2008)

Its not exactly 'radio waves' exactly but something similar. The same thing happens when you put you mobile phone near you speakers (when its about to recieve a call or make one)

Shelding the wiring is the best solution but getting an 'electric ballast' instead of the usual starter choke arrangement also solves the problem.


----------



## asingh (Jul 31, 2008)

How did the thread get bumped up..to latest status if it was old...feel like a dork now..


----------



## Sooraj_digit (Jul 31, 2008)

have same problem, if you are having speakers with infra-red remote sensor i guess it could be the root or EMR (I read it some where"might be wrong") it cant be radio waves for sure and DONT give your 27k monster to eletrician he would surely get advantage of it there nothing wrong with speakers if crackling sound is bearable bear it if not so then do some googling


----------

